# Anyone know what this is, help



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, right before i start this is NOT about my dogs, its one of my blokes friends. 
He has several dogs that range in age from 8 weeks up to about 5 think he's got about 8 dogs at the mo. 
They are very lathargic, coughing and sneezing got snots wont eat or drink Been like this for nearly 10 days. he has been giving them sugar water & food in a syringe:angry5::angry5::angry5::angry5::angry5::angry5: and paracetamol :foxes15: (VET WOULD BE GOOD HUH) and recons he's pulled them around. However his 2 yearold bitch has died,he said she get sick last night, she was left in the yard (like WTF) then today she went stiff, like she had rigga, and she died, he has also lost a puppy. He is saying that the bitch was fine yesterday??
I have reported him to the RSPCA, blokes mate or not, In my opinion he should have had them all to the vet as soon as he saw something wrong, i know people that love their dogs do that right. I have only been told all this today because I'm supposed to know what it is???? I'm NOT A VET!!! Does anyone know these what would cause this. I've banned my bloke from going to his until he gets his dogs seen by a vet (nee chance) because i don't want my furbrats to get sick. I have an appointment with the vet first thing with them just to get a once over. 
Any ideas? I was thinking along distemper lines as none of the dogs are vaccinated. Any thoughts other than kill the bloke?? Though I would quite happily :angry5::angry5::angry5::angry5::angry5:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

does parvo have those symptoms?


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

parvo is a liver/gastro disease.


I am thinking distemper, although I have never heard of a 1 day death from it. Although He may be lying about that....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor dogs.. i think parvo presents more with diarrheoa and vomiting which is why its such a risk to young pups. It does sound like distemper doesnt it??
Well done for reporting it. Hopefully at least some of those poor animals can be saved.
How dare someone have that many dogs and then be unable (or just refuse) to care for them??


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

I know really really boils my piss like, He can afford to take them to the vet but chooses not to. W***** grr 
I'm thinking distemper like, and who knows how long they've been bad :/ They are all kept outside so doubt he'd have noticed if they were bad x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like distemper. One of the dogs I got my mom was a cocker puppy from the pound. She unforunately died from distemper because it was too far along already when I adopted her. I was told when I got her she had a little case of kennel cough. Um, no.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

As you described it, it does seem like distemper. 

Distemper Symptoms and Treatments in Dogs

Just a quick google to find this but ~ it was a short snippet that pretty much seems like what they have. Glad you turned him in. That's just awful that he watches the dogs suffer, plays medicine man ~ knowing he has the ability to get them to a vet but is too damn stubborn to do so. It's criminal.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Unfortunately the RSPCA around here are totally 'SHEE-ITE' so they probably won't even go to see him for weeks, at that time the dogs will all be dead, they then don't do anything to those that neglect their animals.

On the other hand I had someone report me, someone who I refused rat kittens, the RSPCA were here within 48 hours but thankfully found nothing wrong. I offered for them to see my dogs, cats and ferrets but they weren't interested as the report only mentioned the rodents. Wouldn't you have thought they would like to see all my animals?
A week later the officers friend came and bought some hamsters for his two kids! Well I gave him them...best keep on their good side eh...lol

If it is distemper with this mans dogs I'd make sure your bloke has a full antibacterial shower when he comes home if he ever visits him. Even if he doesn't touch his dogs it can carry on clothes and shoes etc. 
I'd not let this man into your house or near your dogs either as they are still young and may be succeptable to the disease even if they have been vaccinated. I'd also not walk the dogs anywhere near where he lives in case it's not just his dogs!


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

I know what you mean about the rspca :/ God I'm ill with worry, had them my lot to the vet and he said they are all ok but I'm still here wide awake at 4 in the morning listening to them all asleep, Gravy's snoring, pie n chips are just sleeping quiet. Swear down I'm neurotic, worse than with the kids O_0


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

mongboot said:


> I know really really boils my piss like, He can afford to take them to the vet but chooses not to. W***** grr
> I'm thinking distemper like, and who knows how long they've been bad :/ They are all kept outside so doubt he'd have noticed if they were bad x


That's a bad excuse to not know if your pet isn't well. I have a 7 mo lab mix outside (crazy mutt refuses to come in) and I'm out with him everyday. I know his moods how to calm him, and I could certainly tell if he was sick. That's just laziness. Good for you calling the spca on that punk!


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry I didn't mean that to sound like i was dissing everyone that keeps a dog outside :/


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

No I know you weren't I was just saying, just because he keeps them outside doesn't mean he shouldn't know. If Oreo got sick, I would know immediately. I know him that well. Your friend should know his dogs and pups just as well.


----------

